# Vortex razor hd 16-48x65



## StripBucks (Jan 23, 2015)

$1065 Brand new VORTEX RAZOR HD STRAIGHT 16-48X65, this scope has not been used and comes with 2 cases. This scope retails in stores for $1250 for this set up plus tax (about $80), so this is saves you about $265 from the store price. If interested in this scope or any other great deals on Vortex items please contact me at [email protected] or 435-6six8-eight06three
Kory


----------

